# PEPSI VS COKE



## CL_Pepsi (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay I must know what you guys prefer Coke-a-Cola or Pepsi?
Hopefully you know what i like..... which is Pepsi because the taste is so sweet and refreshing and the name just sounds awesome.

Well tell me what you like and share it!


----------



## dannyz0r (Sep 18, 2009)

Pepsi. Coke makes my teeth feel like dried something.


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 18, 2009)

Water


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 18, 2009)

I hate both 
Mountain Dew ftw


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 18, 2009)

I go to college within walking distance to a huge coke production plant.
I hear that they give free samples... I should try that some day...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 18, 2009)

His username is definitely unrelated to the post. 

Anyway, I prefer to stay away from soda, but when I drink it I go for sprite. Also, I know Coke/Pepsi both own energy drink companies, so I'll state that I prefer Monster.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Sep 18, 2009)

Lol I'm drinking Mountain Dew Code Red right now. Yumm


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 18, 2009)

pepsi, sweeter


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 18, 2009)

I cant tell the difference between Coke and Pepsi but I like both.


----------



## mark3 (Sep 18, 2009)

Coke, its what I was raised with.

Pepsi tastes like dishwater to me.


----------



## Kian (Sep 18, 2009)

Easiest. Question. Ever.

Coke, a thousand times Coke.


----------



## Truncator (Sep 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> Easiest. Question. Ever.
> 
> Coke, a thousand times Coke.


-----

Pepsi tries to be like Coke.


----------



## V-te (Sep 18, 2009)

I did an experiment where I put coke in a pepsi can, and vice versa, and no one noticed the difference. So how do we know coke and pepsi are one secretly joined company out to brainwash us?


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 18, 2009)

Coke has more carbonation. I like that kick. Besides, I like the taste better. Second would be RC. I only drink Pepsi if it's free.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> I did an experiment where I put coke in a pepsi can, and vice versa, and no one noticed the difference. So how do we know coke and pepsi are one secretly joined company out to brainwash us?



The gains from this would be negligible.
What possible advantage could come of that?

They would make so much more gains and profit if they were one company, working together, not against.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 18, 2009)

mark3 said:


> Coke, its what I was raised with.
> 
> Pepsi tastes like dishwater to me.



You know what dishwater tastes like? 



Kian said:


> Easiest. Question. Ever.
> 
> Coke, a thousand times Coke.



omg we agree on something.



V-te said:


> I did an experiment where I put coke in a pepsi can, and vice versa, and no one noticed the difference. So how do we know coke and pepsi are one secretly joined company out to brainwash us?



I seriously doubt that _nobody_ noticed. Also, the second sentence makes no sense.

Mountain Dew (specifically code red) is the only thing pepsi makes that is worth drinking. Its all Coke or Dr. Pepper for everything else.


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 18, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> Water



+2.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Sep 18, 2009)

All of you coke drinkers hurt my feelings.....


----------



## Morvereth (Sep 18, 2009)

coffee


----------



## VP7 (Sep 18, 2009)

Coke the drink and the powder.

I will not drink any pepsi product. 
You may ask why, follow the link below.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/US/09/02/frog.pepsi.can/index.html?iref=mpstoryview


----------



## LNZ (Sep 18, 2009)

Coke for me and for a real reason.

Coke first appeared here in Australia in the 1920's. Pepsi came to Australia only in the mid 1970's. This gap means that no matter how hard Pepsi tries here, Coke will always win. In fact Coke beats Pepsi here by an average of 80:20 margin.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Sep 18, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Coke for me and for a real reason.
> 
> Coke first appeared here in Australia in the 1920's. Pepsi came to Australia only in the mid 1970's. This gap means that no matter how hard Pepsi tries here, Coke will always win. In fact Coke beats Pepsi here by an average of 80:20 margin.



My bro's friend loves coke to death and he's Australian. I'm not surprised you like coke better too.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 18, 2009)

I actually remember when I was in primary school (1975-1982, Grades 1-7) that everybody was talking about this "new" soft drink called Pepsi and we should try it out to see if it is as good as coke.

Pepsi's only crime here was this: Coke beat them to the Australian and New Zealand markets by over 50 years. You can't eat away a 50+ year gap in buyer dedication and support anytime soon.


----------



## Jason (Sep 18, 2009)

Water, the Nietzschean drink. My favourite by far


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 18, 2009)

Coke and all variations are disgusting.
For me: Peach juice, ayran and water.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 18, 2009)

COKE. althouh pepsi is good to


----------



## Erik (Sep 18, 2009)

Coca cola!!!! I hate it so much if I get Pepsi when I order a coke somewhere  Pepsi tastes even worse than diet-coke... mostly I drink water btw


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 18, 2009)

HAHAHA Erik, I'm completely anti you in soft drinks xD

I love diet pepsi the most


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2009)

Erik said:


> Coca cola!!!! I hate it so much if I get Pepsi when I order a coke somewhere  Pepsi tastes even worse than diet-coke... mostly I drink water btw



I'm with 7.08. 

I always have a bottle of water on my desk when I cube.


----------



## brunson (Sep 18, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > I did an experiment where I put coke in a pepsi can, and vice versa, and no one noticed the difference. So how do we know coke and pepsi are one secretly joined company out to brainwash us?
> ...


Anti-trust. Now... in a can.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 18, 2009)

none


----------



## Bryan (Sep 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> I did an experiment where I put coke in a pepsi can, and vice versa, and no one noticed the difference. So how do we know coke and pepsi are one secretly joined company out to brainwash us?



I'm sure your subjects were wondering why you gave them cans of pop already opened and decided not to ask any questions.


----------



## Rama (Sep 18, 2009)

Coca-Cola, no need to hesitate for this question.
When I was young I once ordered a Coca-Cola and when I drank it I was like ''WT*!? is this gross stuff'', apparently it was a small thing called Pepsi.

I can taste the difference between Coca-Cola and Pepsi from miles away.
And in Indonesia I drink Fanta Strawberry (by the Coca-Cola company) instead of Coca-Cola, because there is no Fanta Red in The Netherlands.

Always Coca-Cola. 

Ps. I also drank Sprite (ALSO by Coca-Cola) alot before they sold it in a smaller bottle and more expensive.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 18, 2009)

Rama said:


> And in Indonesia I drink Fanta Strawberry...



and a *LOT* of Teh Botol Sosro.


----------



## mazei (Sep 18, 2009)

I just take in any of the two, but I prefer Pepsi somehow. Its just like how I prefer Adidas over Nike. There isn't a particular reason, but I just prefer one over the other for some weird unspecified reason.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 18, 2009)

nah, i like Jig-a-Loo better


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 18, 2009)

It's coca~cola

and it's better by far. My aunts boyfriend works in one of their factories. And my last name is Colah. So thats cool also.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I hate both
> Mountain Dew ftw



Yay for Canadian Mountain Dew!



LNZ said:


> Coke for me and for a real reason.
> 
> Coke first appeared here in Australia in the 1920's. Pepsi came to Australia only in the mid 1970's. This gap means that no matter how hard Pepsi tries here, Coke will always win. In fact Coke beats Pepsi here by an average of 80:20 margin.



Shouldn't you put that in lowest terms?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 18, 2009)

Doesn't really matter to me, but if it isn't mixed right, both taste like dishwater. 
miniGOINGS, I would like it if you downloaded skype, I would like to race/talk to you.


----------



## teller (Sep 18, 2009)

Coke, The Real Thing.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 18, 2009)

Coke*(9.0*(10^3.00001))


----------



## TheMatureOne (Sep 19, 2009)

Pepsi, Coke is too cinnamony.


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 19, 2009)

Back when I was young(er) I liked Pepsi more because it was sweeter. qqwref argued that Pepsi's all sugar and no real flavor, and that Coca-Cola actually had flavor. I believe that now.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm amazed that monopolistic competition works so well. We were doing archetypes and myths in AP English this week. We had to read some papers by this guy who believes that myths are necessary and we are lacking them in the world today. According to him, myths are dreams shared by many people, they indoctrinate the young, promote social order, etc. 
For an essay question, I wrote a BS answer claiming that advertisement is the myth of today. People share brand loyalty. Companies “teach” the youth about the world. And the big companies stay big, promoting social order with no changes. I thought it was a stupid response on a topic I didn't know, but now it seems that I was correct.
I thought I disagreed with the papers we had to read because it claimed that myths are necessary and people are not rational. Now I'm actually starting to agree with him. Am I the only logical economist here? I just look at the opportunity cost of drinking soda and say no; I could be drinking something that taste better and is more nutritious.


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Pepsi!!

But I Like Orange Juice More Than It!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 19, 2009)

I hate carbonated drinks. Iced tea FTW. Or my favorite when I have a lot of iced tea and lemonade already made, liced-tade. I like mixing lemonade and iced tea. And I even named it.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Sep 19, 2009)

Didn't Coke have cocaine in it originally? Anyway, I don't really like carbonated drinks, but Coke ftw.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 19, 2009)

Coke when I was in the US.
I hate the Coke here, the carbonation here is too little...

of all drinks I prefer sour plum juice xD


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 19, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Didn't Coke have cocaine in it originally? Anyway, I don't really like carbonated drinks, but Coke ftw.



Not exactly cocaine.
It was supposedly invented in my region.

It used to have the flavor from the Kola nuts and Coca leaf.

Coca + Kola = Coca Cola.

EDIT: Cocaine also comes from the Coca Plant, and so I assume thats what most people would think.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 19, 2009)

Lol. I thought you said Koala nuts. XD


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 19, 2009)

Coke is just the best. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 19, 2009)

Root beer ftw!
I really don't like Cola but prefer Coke products to Pepsi products so I'll vote Coke.


----------



## Kian (Sep 19, 2009)

TheMatureOne said:


> Pepsi, Coke is too cinnamony.



What? Cinnamon? This bears explanation.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Sep 19, 2009)

coke, and wow this even got to my school and they don't know what cubing means


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 19, 2009)

tanapak1 said:


> Pepsi!!
> 
> But I Like Orange Juice More Than It!



YES!


----------



## Dimeg (Sep 19, 2009)

coke for sure!


----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 19, 2009)

Sometimes I will drink 5 cokes in one day, so I would have to say I like coke better.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 20, 2009)

Kian said:


> TheMatureOne said:
> 
> 
> > Pepsi, Coke is too cinnamony.
> ...



Yes, I too find this one interesting. His taste buds are picking up something mine aren't. Maybe that's the secret ingredient.:confused:


----------



## piemaster (Sep 20, 2009)

Guyz! Think! The coca-cola company own fanta!


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Sep 20, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Guyz! Think! The coca-cola company own fanta!



But Pepsi made Mountain dew.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 20, 2009)

CL_Pepsi said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Guyz! Think! The coca-cola company own fanta!
> ...



But God made water. [/thread]


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 20, 2009)

Water.

But if I had to choose, Dr. Pepper.

Coke and Pepsi suck.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Sep 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> CL_Pepsi said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



But Chuck Norris made Pepsi.


----------



## imaghost (Sep 20, 2009)

Steve Perry made you believe.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 20, 2009)

coke ftw!


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 20, 2009)

Pepsi. Maybe because blue is their main color and I love blue.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Sep 20, 2009)

CL_Pepsi said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > CL_Pepsi said:
> ...



But...


I'm at a loss of words.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 20, 2009)

AndreaBananas said:


> Pepsi. Maybe because blue is their main color and I love blue.



Anyone remember Pepsi Blue? Delicious sugary stuff~
Also, Crystal pepsi, sadly, i was too young to enjoy it. )';


----------



## V-te (Sep 20, 2009)

I like pesi lime. Original, not diet.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG i just found the perfect answer



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



personal preference


----------



## F.P. (Sep 20, 2009)

Why is there no option like: "I don't drink crap like that" or "I don't support such companies" ?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 20, 2009)

just drank pepsi. i hate it know. its just carbonated sugared dihydrogen monoxide =/


----------



## ferpsg (Sep 20, 2009)

Coke is like a v-cube 5
pepsi is like a rubik's brand 5x5


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 20, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> its just carbonated sugared dihydrogen monoxide =/



So is every other carbonated drink in the world. 

Why can't we all just drink plain water, anyway?


----------



## rubixfreak (Sep 20, 2009)

This is actually a really interesting question. as i could see in the poll most people prefer Coka - Cola.
And i can say you why the people prefer Coke:

*Its because Coca - Cola is the more stronger brand!*

You may ask why? so in 1992 (the year i was born ) Chernatony & Mcdonald,two market analyzers made an experiment to demonstrate that.

you have a group of people. in the first phase they gonna drink Pepsi and Coca-Cola blindfolded, which means they dont know what they are drinking.
So the can only decide by the taste which is better. in this test* 55% said that pepsi ( they actually didnt knew it was pepsi) has the superior taste.*

After that the people of the group drank again, but this time they knew what cola belonged to which cup. the results of the second test were that *~60% said Coca-Cola had the superior taste *


Heres a picture





"Blindversuch" means it was the blind test and "offener test" means the people knew what they are drinking

The results are quiet surprising: on the first look you might say the people couldn't even taste a difference of the two Colas, but the truth is that the majority prefers Coca - Cola because its the stronger brand.

So far...
rubixfreak

PS: i prefer schweppes


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 20, 2009)

Diet Coke.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 20, 2009)

Haven't seen you in a while, Emmerson.


----------

